# New kind of saw....Rockwell Versacut...anyone got one?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I got this ad via email today. This saw looks real interesting to me. Has anyone got one or can tell me how well they work?

Rockwell Versacut


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't have one, so I can't tell you how well they work, but the advertising seems a bit over-blown. Does the work of a table saw? Hardly! And I can use my regular circular saw one-handed with no set-up time, and cut on top of scrap wood if I want. So I'm having trouble seeing what's so special about it other than being compact. If I already had the battery and charger, I'd be more inclined to go for a small cordless saw like the Dewalt DC390.
Don't confuse the Rockwell name with the old Rockwell/Delta/Porter-Cable line. It's a new company that bought the name: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/E..._7292.aspx


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Just saw an ad on TV last night for a Dremel product that is very similar, the SAW-MAX...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank...thanks for the steer. After digging around the internet, the Dremel tool looks better to me. It's got a 6 amp vs 4 amp (Rockwell) motor AND the blade is smaller, so I'd expect it to cut far better and not get bogged down. I also like the flush cut blade that comes with it...I sure coulda used that a bunch of times lately. 

I've got just about all sizes of circular saws...but this one looks good for doing GRR stuff...especially compared to my worm gear saw, which frankly, is just too damn big for small stuff. I only wish that Dremel had also included a laser on it like the Rockwell...for fast cuts that don't require high precision, the lasers really help. 

I'm off the Home Depot and Lowes to look at one of these things...but I'd still like actual user feedback if anyone has used one of these.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen the 1/2 hour infomercial and I like what I see, but I have to wonder if it will cut a 2x4 without having to cut from both sides... How much of the blade can be exposed? Might be really nice for trim work (if it can actually cut accurately), but not so useful for structural work.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It cuts just 3/4" deep....so you have to make two passes. The Dremel version comes with a guide that you put around a 2x4 so that the saw cuts line up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a small circular saw with a "plunge" hinge... can't cut deep, and smaller blade means harder to do nice long straight cuts... cute, but not super interested. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll agree with Jim McKim. I've had my Rockwell 4 1/2" trim saw for 35 years. It has served me well. But I would not expect it to be a substitute for my table saw. And it cuts 1 1/4" deep. This is just another way for a tool company to stay in the market. Most tool companies tweak existing designs and call them new, innovative, etc. When, in fact, there are not many new tools out there that can truly replace the original designs. One does come to mind, however. The Fein tool. I was given one as a gift twenty years ago. Didn't use it much until I had a job restoring some 100 year old windows. I brought the tool to the job site. Everyone wanted to use it. It made the window job so much easier. Now I don't go anywhere without it. It's now called the MultiMaster. When Fein's patent ran out, every tool company on the block rushed to make them. Some good, some not so good. The only other tools I can think of are the laser tools. For plumbing a point up or down, and leveling a line around a room, they save alot of time.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking more GRR than you guys I think. Little cuts. I too have all the bigger power tools (I'm a tool junkie...and this new saw is enticing me.)



This thing looks useful for cutting rail, cutting ladder roadbed, cutting concrete building foundations for model buildings, scoring rock/brick/pavers to break them, cutting PVC pipe/conduit, cutting rebar, cutting smaller pieces of wood (for like buildings), plunge cutting in windows/doors in model buildings, etc. When combined with the miter gauge, it looks like it can make pretty decent ON SITE cuts on small stuff. THAT has been an issue with me...for example, cutting ladder roadbed or mortar building foundations in place. I can see using that zero tolerance blade to cut the ladder roadbed PVC posts where they're higher than the roadbed. I find it harder to get the bigger power tools into where I want to cut...and that zero tolerance blade on the Dremel looks like it's gonna work well on any close clearance small stuff.

I too love my Multi-Master saw....the ultimate tool for close clearance cutting. It's become my go to tool for working on anything small. I just put in some new doors and it is perfect for working on trim pieces. Only issue I have with it is that it burns blades pretty easily when you go into a large piece of wood...there's just no way for the heat to get out. But it sure does cut.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, which blades are you using for the Fein tool? I have found that the Fein blades last longer than some others. The Bosch blades are very nearly as good as the Fein. On deeper cuts I find that I need to pull out and let the blade cool for a few seconds. I also try to clear sawdust out of the cut with the blade by just letting it oscillate in the cut, not actually cutting. This is the only drawback with the Fein. The sanding attachment works very well for me. It removes material far better than even some orbital sanders. And for working in tight places it cannot be beat.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking at their other saw that is like a scroll saw that uses jig saw blades that you can find at Home Depot. I like that one and am thinking that would be nice Xmas present for me.

Any got one of those?

JJ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Dec 2011 07:59 PM
I am looking at their other saw that is like a scroll saw that uses jig saw blades that you can find at Home Depot.

J-J, I'm lost here! Which "their" are you talking about? Asking because the 'other one' you mention interests me.

TiA, 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 02 Dec 2011 10:32 PM 
Posted By John J on 02 Dec 2011 07:59 PM
I am looking at their other saw that is like a scroll saw that uses jig saw blades that you can find at Home Depot.

J-J, I'm lost here! Which "their" are you talking about? Asking because the 'other one' you mention interests me.

TiA, 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
This is the other Rockwell saw I am talking about 


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=26863


Uses regular bayonet Bosh and other style blades.

You can get them at HD or L's 

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I bought myself a Xmas present...the Dremel Saw-Max. Just couldn't wait. Lowes didn't have the crosscut guide, but I'll find it elsewhere or later.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike, 
Let us know how you like it. Gonna buy one or the other, need something to cut out windows etc. Jigsaw works but wonder if one of these be easier to use, more accurate etc 

Dale


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I do want to add one more thing about the Fein tool. Whether you call it a Multimaster or just the Fein tool. The one thing that could use improvement is the on/off switch. My newest Multimaster has the same switch as my original. After only a few uses, it is difficult to turn on and off.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Months have passed and I could use a saw like this. 
Looking in Lowes they have the Dremel Saw Max, Rockwell Versa Cut and Rotozip Saw. 
What recent experiences have you all had that would help my decision as to which to buy? 
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Dremel Saw Max for what I said earlier...the zero clearance cutting....BUT, as I said, I'm a tool junkie, and I bought a Li-Ion powered Rockwell Sonicrafter saw...and I flat LOVE IT. That's because it's got no cord. I just throw it in my GRR kit...and haul it out to the layout...and use it to cut stuff on site. It cuts great and it recharges fast. Prior to the Sonicrafter, I had a HF version which I've used extensively...but it's corded. With that $20 HF tool, I've used all the blade types...and yes, it really does cut tile, cement board, and concrete....as well as wood. I never bought the Fein blades recommended above...and it was only the wood cutting blades I had overheating issues with. The HF blades are so cheap, it's easier to buy several and just have a stockpile. 

I use my Dremel Saw Max for more challenging circular saw like cuts where you really wanted a corded tool. I've found the Saw Max far more convenient than pulling my big circular saws out for most of the stuff I do. And, like the Rockwell Sonicrafter, the smallness is good. 

OH...and I have a RotoZip...don't like it much. It's nature is to NOT go in a straight line.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a RotoZip as well. It's unmatched when one needs to cut a circle, which I've had to do a few times. Other than that I haven't used it much. But to me, it's one of those tools that I don't need often, but when I need to cut a circle, nothing else will do.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 
We talked briefly at Martys on the Dremel Saw Max and the Sonicrafter saw also. Which model of the Sonicrafter do you have, Amazon carries several. Also how does it compare to the HF corded model? Suspect for the use I'll have for it I can tolerate the cord. Suspect the HF model is cheaper but does it do the job. For cutting applications in 1/4 to 1/2 inch plywood, Masonite etc which saw do you prefer? 
Anyone else with experience with these saws please chime in. 
Maybe I am beating a dead horse here but still not clear on which one (maybe need both ?) I should get. 
Thanks 
Dale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still paying off my Fein Multimaster, of course now that they lost their copyright I could pick up a cheap-as-china knock off at Harbor Freight Tools for less than the price of one attachment, but at least I know mine will last more than a year before crapping out.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale, the version I have is a kit. The kit includes the Rockwell 2514K2 saw body, two Li-ion battery packs, a charger, a vacuum attachment, and a box with all the blades and sanding pads in it...and it all comes in a bag...that's way too big.

Compared to my HF model, this one is upscale...but I can't say it cuts any better. It's just way more portable because it's battery powered. As I said, I just throw it into my GRR kit and go outside....no extension cords...and it's small and light. As far as cutting, I can't see much difference between it and the HF model...cept the Rockwell one runs outta gas since it's battery powered.

As I told you, I've begun buy more of the HF $20 - $30 electric tools (for example, HF Sonicrafter clone) because the better tools now cost as much as 10 times as much. I've determined I can afford to just pitch a burned out HF tool and go get a new one...then again, the HF store is only 10 miles from my house. The one in the link above is very similar to the one I have...may be identical. One downside...it doesn't come in any case or bag...just a box.

The Rockwell Sonicrafter I have is below.

Li-ion Sonicrafter 

Note the photo here doesn't show the bag, the charger, or the second 12v battery. I don't recall what I paid for mine...but it was at least $150. I got it at Lowes as I recall.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 13 Sep 2012 08:17 PM 
I have a RotoZip as well. It's unmatched when one needs to cut a circle, which I've had to do a few times. Other than that I haven't used it much. But to me, it's one of those tools that I don't need often, but when I need to cut a circle, nothing else will do. Yep...I bought my RotoZip to cut holes in sheetrock where the outlets and lighting fixture boxes were. It works great. Ya just put a few nails in to hold the sheet rock against the wall and then plunge the RotoZip through the sheet where each electrical box is on the studs...and cut around it using the box as a guide. Wow...does that make installing sheet rock fast. I really haven't used the Rotozip for other than sheetrock. I have no idea how it would work in denser material like OSB...but i think it would work fine, but slower.

The other two saws, the Dremel and the Rockwell are really for different tasks. The Dremel is light, midget, tough circular saw. I use mine to cut roadbed material...end cuts...not rips. It's fast. 

The Rockwell saw with the partially circular blade also works good in cutting ends of the road bed...but there's no depth adjustment like the Dremel has. But...since it has no cord, it works for me and you can do some pretty fancy cuts. It also cuts a slot WAY thinner than the Dremel which sometimes is important.

So...tougher jobs go to the Dremel because it's corded. More frequently I use the Rockwell...because it's so small and portable.

All in all, I'm using them differently...but the common characteristic is that they are SMALL!!!!!


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. So happens I got the HF October sale flyer in today's mail with good sale prices on oscillating tools. See they have a variable speed model available, 10 to 20 k per minute. Would this be of any advantage? 

Anyway off to HF someday next week. 

Dale


----------

